# Togashi White 1 or Blue 2



## ahhactive (Jul 21, 2022)

Hi everyone. its my first time posting a thread here. i recently looked into a 270 gyuto by togashi , sharpened by Tosa that i really liked that comes in Blue2, i never had any blue 2 knives before or owned any gyuto by togashi san. I however am comfortable with my HADO junpaku which is White 1 by Y.Tanaka san. so if there's a chance that i could custom the knife for the white 1, should i get his white 1 instead?


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 21, 2022)

Togashi/Tosa is a great combination, but my favorite Togashi is White 1. I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 22, 2022)

ahhactive said:


> Hi everyone. its my first time posting a thread here. i recently looked into a 270 gyuto by togashi , sharpened by Tosa that i really liked that comes in Blue2, i never had any blue 2 knives before or owned any gyuto by togashi san. I however am comfortable with my HADO junpaku which is White 1 by Y.Tanaka san. so if there's a chance that i could custom the knife for the white 1, should i get his white 1 instead?


I'll go with Blue no.2. White steel is more brittle than blue steel, also blue can resist rust more than a white steel.

Blue steel: Wear-resistant & less prone to corrosion. Longer edge retention. I have 14 years old Aogami 2 Yanagiba and the blade never rust.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 22, 2022)

I love the grind that Tosa-san put on my Akebono(s).

Made by a different smith though so I can't comment on Togashi's work unfortunately.

Blue paper steel (aogami) is a great knife steel when heat treated well.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jul 22, 2022)

ive had a Togashi blue 2, it was fantastic steel. That said I’ve noticed that my white 1 knives have edge performance (retention of sharpness and bite) a lot closer to blue than to your average white 2, so either would likely be just great!


----------



## EricEricEric (Jul 22, 2022)

Go with white 1


----------



## Receiver52 (Jul 22, 2022)

Nemo said:


> I love the grind that Tosa-san put on my Akebono(s).
> 
> Made by a different smith though so I can't comment on Togashi's work unfortunately.
> 
> Blue paper steel (aogami) is a great knife steel when heat treated well.


+1 re Tosa. also have Akebono which is a really great knife.


----------



## ahhactive (Jul 29, 2022)

Thanks for the input guys, apparently Togashi is not accepting shiro1 customs at the moment. so i guess that's that.


----------

